# z31 engine problem



## basstard (Nov 16, 2012)

i bought a datsun 510 that had an 86 z31 non turbo vg30 swapped. i hit a rock and busted the oil pan, instead of fixing it, i decided to install a rebuilt engine, but i ended up getting a vg30 from an 87 200sx.(i thought they were all the same) i didnt have the ecu from the 200sx so i have to use the z31 ecu. swapped engines, the new vg engine runs good when its warming up, but after its warm it runs rough, i was told that the z31 ecu will work fine with the sx motor as long as the z31 maf, o2 sensor and injectors are swapped with it. i swapped all those parts together from the z31 to the rebuilt 200sx vg30, but it still runs good cold and very rough after its warm. any suggestions?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The Z ECM should have no problem running that engine. Have you tried pulling codes?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

What Oxygen sensor, MAF, and injectors did you use? That will ultimately determine which ECU you should be using.


----------

